# garmin question



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I was told that garmin makes a handheld unit that can show where other units are. I was wondering if 1.) Does this work, and 2.)how well. does anyone use these units?

thanks,

Pat


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

1) yes it works

2) works GREAT ! (no sending of location....its automatic)

3) I use it all the time - See Rino Radio/GPS units


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

would this work?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

love2fish93 said:


> would this work?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


*YUP!!*...but check the web (Amazon & Buy.com)....$40-$50 less (GPSonale.com as well).

Steve


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

How good is the mapping?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

abovee96 said:


> How good is the mapping?


Only the base map comes on the unit........shows major highways only. You'll have to put out about another $100 each for any maps you want (Lakes, topo, streets, etc).

Steve


----------



## tokenfinn (May 9, 2006)

I did a bunch of training for the MSP last year on these units and they are very good. Essentially the same thing as a Garmin 60 but with the radio capability. They will also communicate with other radios like the motorolas. I would definetely recommend getting one of the color units.


----------

